# Great Lakes cruise



## Irwin32 (Jul 1, 2001)

I am looking for info on must see ports and must not see ports on the Great Lakes. I know L Mich big time, so don''t need advice on ports there, but once into Huron, Erie, and Ontario, I would love some info. I am already scheduling 3 weeks in the North Channel and another week for Georgian Bay. From there it is on to Lake Ontario. A return trip is not in the plan, so I can let this cruise go to the end of Ontario''s season, which I am guessing is mid to late October. Wilson, NY is my final destination. Ports east of there are for future cruises.


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

Irwin,
My family and I recently cruised Lake Huron from Port Huron through the Straights. We started our trip in Detroit and our final destination was Chicago. While on Huron, to save time and miles, we hugged the wetern shore line. We made three different stops as we made are way North.

The one harbor, of the handful that I would not pass again is Presque Isle.

Presque Isle is simply a beauty. Its one of the rare natural harbors on that shoreline. If you like natural beauty this is the one. 

A short walk through large pines brings you to the original lighthouse which has tours. 

It is very isolated. The only emenities are the boat house with showers, a ships store with groceries, and a very nice resturant.

If you like quite, this is the place.

It''s easy to imagine the old steamers dropping a hook in the bay to take on fresh supply of cordwood so they could continue on their way to ports like Chicago and Detriot.

Presque Isle is a destination that I plan on returning to some day.

It sound as if you will be exiting Georgian Bay to start your way South to the St. Claire River. That being the case you may not want to cross back and make a stop there. Besides, you''ll see more in the Channel and Georgian than at this harbor, but for us who did not make the Channel, it was a very nice layover.

Best of luck on your cruise and relocation to Lake Ontario. Will you be locking through the Welland? I hear that is quite an experience.

Again, Good luck and Fair Winds.

Sailor Tim


----------



## Irwin32 (Jul 1, 2001)

What have you heard about the Welland? I''m guessing that whatever problems it poses, it will be better than taking the Niagara River into Lake Ontario. Authorities really frown on people who try that. Seriously, I thought the Welland was the only way.

Thanks for your comments.


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

The Welland is the only way, its a long drop going the other way. 

Ive heard that it is very heavily congested with freighter and commercial traffic. 

I''m sure you will be just fine.
You know the drill, ask the locals. They will give you all the info you will need to preppare yourself and your boat.


----------



## Pogo-2 (Jan 3, 2006)

Two other ports worth going to are Put in Bay off Sandusky, Ohio and Port Colborne, Ontario at the mouth of the Welland Canal. I''ve made the trip thru the canal every fall for the last 5 years, bringing a boat from lake ontario to lake erie on to Buffalo and then to Tonawanda which is the start of the erie canal. Freighter traffic varies, we''ve made the trip thru the canal(27 miles) in 4 hours and then again it took us 26 hours on another trip. You can''t tie up at anytime, unless the lock master tells you to. I have a lot of Info about the trip you want to take but it would clog up this site. Send me your E mail to [email protected] and I''ll send you pics and all kinds of information and some options.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Lake Erie is a great cursing ground. I suggest you put your post on the Lk. Erie and Lk,. Huron lists. You''ll get tons of information.

On the west coast of Lk Erie, must see stops:
Lemington-Canada
Pelee Island, Canada
Put-in-bay South bass Island
Possibles: Kelly''s Island and
Catawba Island
Sandusky Bay- Home of Cedar Point
Huron, Ohio
Loraine, Ohio 
This will put you just west of Cleveland.
there are others but this will get 

Enjoy

John


----------



## Irwin32 (Jul 1, 2001)

Thanks much for the info, I added it to my cruise file.


----------



## Johnrb (Sep 21, 2002)

Valdare:

Is this a Freudian slip: "_Lake Erie is a great *cursing ground*."_


----------



## Irwin32 (Jul 1, 2001)

lol


----------



## Pogo-2 (Jan 3, 2006)

How''s the house deal going, this has been a great winter. Should have left the boat in the water and got a few more weeks of sailing. Al


----------



## gaha_1 (Mar 29, 2002)

*Lake Erie islands*

You have to stop at Put in bay.I think it is South Bass Island.Then there is Pelee Island.That,s on the canda side,Lemington.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Erie,Pa*

A must see port is Erie,Pa...Great harbor, plenty of things to do and see..


----------



## Irwin32 (Jul 1, 2001)

Al

Thanks for asking - no offers yet. If we don't sell I will just cruise Lake Huron this summer and leave my boat somewhere Canada for the winter in hopes to get into NY the following year. Are you interested in some rental propery in the Chicago area? Joe


----------



## Pogo-2 (Jan 3, 2006)

No thanks, all I want to see this summer is Lake Erie blue. We hope to make it from Buffalo to Port Colborne, Erie , Cleveland , Put in Bay then back on the Canadian side. who knows maybe a month should do it. Let me know when you decide to come to NY.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

St Ignace and Mackinaw Island are great. To anchor in Les Chenneauxs Government Bay is great. Heading east Lime Island in the St Marys river just above Detour is nice. Form there You can take the north route into the north Channel. We liked Thessalon and Gore bay. Good luck ,you will love Northern Lake Huron too bad our season is so short. Fair winds


----------



## jybiom (Jul 11, 2004)

*Anchor in Presque Isle Marina bay*



Irwin32 said:


> Thanks much for the info, I added it to my cruise file.


If you get to Presque Isle, in Erie, Pa. be sure to spend a nite at anchor in the Presque Isle marina bay. It's free. There are restrooms and showers along with a gas dock and freindly folks. Visit me at Pier B slip 41.
Fair winds,
John


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

You can also reach Lake Ontario from Georgian Bay through the Trent-Severn Waterway, but it's 240 miles and you'll have to take your mast down. Still, it's a recreational boaters paradise and you'd have a great trip.

http://www.cruising.ca/trent/index.html
http://www.trent-severn-waterway.com/index.htm

For Lake Ontario, west of Wilson, Port Dalhousie is a good choice if you like restaurants & bars. 50-Point is in a Conservation Park so it's good if you like quiet and nature. Port Credit is a great place to stay during the Jazz Fest (www.portcredit.com) and also has great bars and restaurants within steps of both marinas, but I'd stay at the Harbour rather than the Village Marina. Toronto Island has the best view and is my favorite, but you'll have to take the ferry to get downtown ($3/each) and off the Island. Marina Four is smack in the middle of downtown and a great deal, a few minutes walk from the Skydome and CN-Towner, etc. And finally, reserve now at Ontario Place for the Air Show, which I think is usually in September.


----------



## Irwin32 (Jul 1, 2001)

i really do appreciate the posts here. The house in IL is sold and closes in a couple of weeks and we close on a home in Wilson, NY in the middle of April. Housing prices are low there and we were able to find a home with L Ontario frontage for significantly less than our IL home. Its a fixer upper, but I have done that before. The house is 3 miles from either the harbor in Wilson to the west or the one in Olcott Beach to the East. 

If I can have the boat ready by mid May, I will sail in tandem with a friend doing a delivery to Bayfield. (long underwear cruise) I will go as far as St Ignace, or thereabouts, and split from him. I plan to spend June poking around northern Huron and July in the N Channel. I am supposed to meet a friend at Little Current on July 1. I am debating whether to do the Trent Severen or Lake Erie. Tough choice. I think that if I do not spend a lot of time in Georgian Bay this summer, I will go the L Erie route since it will be with the prevailing winds. I would then return to Georgian a year or two later via the Trent Severen, cruise that area and return via Erie to L Ontario.

Al, I plan to get into Wilson late August, but my time fram is pretty open. I'm retired and really don't have any deadlines. 

Life is full of so many choices. 

I am printing this thread out tonight - thanks for the input. I will be looking some of you up this summer. If you are not on your boat, I will leave an empty beer bottle on your deck to let you know I was there.


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

Irwin,
We meet and talked at the Stictly Sail Show in Chicago, I don't think you are old enough to be retired, you should still be working like the rest of us. Just a joke, congrats on the sale of your house and the purchase of your new home. Waterfront on Lake Ontario? Sounds wonderful, best of luck with your cruise and fair winds to everybody.
Sailor Tim


----------



## Pogo-2 (Jan 3, 2006)

Joe
Glad you sold the house and are going to make the trip this summer, you have my home # give me a call when you get close to this end of the lake. I know what you mean about being retired, i can't believe I retired at 55 and I'm now 61 time just flies when your having fun. Hopefuly the admiral and I are going to make the trip to Erie and then work our way to put in bay this july. Late august is a great time to be on lake ontario, it's just a great lake to sail on. Have a good trip and keep in touch.


----------



## Irwin32 (Jul 1, 2001)

It looks like I will be leaving Racine, WI early June. I plan to spend three weeks in the North Channel and I am now considering the Trent Severen route as it sounds very interesting. It would also leave me Lake Erie and the Welland for another year. That part of the trip is still undecided.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 13, 2006)

Hi , dont miss eastern shore of Georgian bay it is the most beutifull fresh water cruising ground in the world, welland canal is easy if you have 3-4 crew takes 5-8 hours in day time 5-6 at nite check in advance with traffic control . other routes are erie barge canal to Oswego or trent canal to lake Ontario canal routes require mast laid down Ole Pedersen Parry Sound


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Stop on L. Ont*

QCYC a great place to stop...Med Mooring, beautiful view of downtown Toronto, beach, park, trails...restaurant/bar, party club! Let me know if you need more information


----------



## katytoo (May 30, 2005)

Actually, the Welland is not the only way to get from Lake Erie to Lake Ontario. You can take the Erie Canal from Buffalo eastward to Oswego, NY. Of course, you'll have to lower the mast at Buffalo, but there are a couple of marinas there that will do that for you. The trip itself is a wonderful canal trip and you can usually put in along the way for no cost. Once you get to Oswego you'll have to have the mast put up again, and that also will cost you. Do a google search for Erie Canal for info. 
Remember that you'll have to pay about $20 per lock on the Welland, and there are something like eight sets of locks to go through. They will take either CAN $20 or US $20, and since the Canadian dollar is worth less than the US dollar it will pay you to have the money in Canadian bills. Whichever way you go it is going to cost you some money to get through the canals.
I suggest you stop a few days at the Lake Erie islands -- South Bass (Put-in-Bay) is great, at least on the weekdays -- too much partying for me on the weekends. Also, if you pick the wrong weekend you'll find it hard to find a spot to moor or dock your boat because of the crowds. If that happens go to Middle Bass, just to the north of South Bass. It has both a state park with docks, and a yacht club that will allow you to berth for a small charge. I prefer the yacht club (Middle Bass Island Yacht Club), but be nice to the dockmaster!! Kellys Island is also nice, a lot quieter and family oriented than South Bass.
I would stop in Sandusky. You can go to the Cedar Point Marina, but Sandusky has many different marinas, the handiest being Battery Park. If you belong to an ILYA yacht club I'd look into the Sandusky Sailing Club as you'll get a nice discount there. Go to www.sanduskysailingclub.org for more info. There is a lot to do in the Sandusky area and a lot happening on the waterfront -- many different marinas there if you don't want the sailing club.
Wherever you go and stop you'll have a great trip. Enjoy it and be safe. If you get to Sandusky send me a private message on Sailnet as I keep my boat at the Sailing Club.


----------



## Irwin32 (Jul 1, 2001)

qcyc: Yes: more info would be great. 
olepedersen: I plan to spend about a week on the eastern shore of G Bay. I have 3 old friends from college (35 years ago) joining me for that leg
katy: Thanks for that info - something I did not know. I have been thinking the Erie Canal might make a nice trip for a future summer. Looks like a lot of interesting possibilities on L Ontario. If I go by way of Lake Erie I will definately contact you here. There is wireless everywhere nowdays.


----------

